# Help, I Need feedback on PlanSwift Estimating package?



## jmfcon (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello all, newbie here:

Is anybody using PLAN SWIFT ESTIMATING SOFTWARE? Does it really live upto the hype? Can it handle major COMMERCIAL DRYWALL and mid size GC jobs ranging from 1/2 to 4 million - (I doubt I will find all the limitations on my own during the 14 day trial)

I got it from http://www.planswift.com/requesttrial/?AID=1394 

After seeing their ads everywhere I finally gave in and downloaded a copy of their "free 14 day trial" estimating software. I have been "playing" with it now for only a couple of days and frankly it seems to be easier to use than I expected. I have basic computer skills in xl spread sheets. In the past I have always done my takeoffs by hand (scale rules and elec. scale wheels) and then used xl spreads to create my estimates. I would like to hear from anyone out there using this or any other package, (in the 1,000 dollar range or LESS) and what limitations should be expected over the old school methods of takeoff.

Thanks all.


----------



## Gypsos (Nov 23, 2011)

I have used it for years and I love it. Take advantage of the free one on one training session they offer. I have used it for drywall and framing projects up to $5,000,000. 

On large multi-story projects with similar floor plans the overlay is priceless. I would recommend a powerful computer for overlays. I had one built to run it for about $550.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

We use it for estimating drywall, and painting etc..saves me a boat load of time...and its accurate.


----------



## HollowayPaint (Dec 6, 2011)

jmfcon said:


> Hello all, newbie here:
> 
> Is anybody using PLAN SWIFT ESTIMATING SOFTWARE? Does it really live upto the hype? Can it handle major COMMERCIAL DRYWALL and mid size GC jobs ranging from 1/2 to 4 million - (I doubt I will find all the limitations on my own during the 14 day trial)
> 
> ...


Hello. Hope you are doing well. I use MyOnlineToolBox to do all my Estimating/Invoicing/Billing and it is very easy to use too. Just thought I would share the information if you are still looking around. Have a good day! Holloway Painting


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Are you guys paying to advertise your product on this site?


----------



## HollowayPaint (Dec 6, 2011)

Rouerplastering said:


> Are you guys paying to advertise your product on this site?


Are you asking me that question?


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

No, you didn't provide links.


----------



## Gypsos (Nov 23, 2011)

Rouerplastering said:


> Are you guys paying to advertise your product on this site?


I am advertising nothing. I merely answered his question.


----------



## M_Landes (Dec 21, 2011)

I use it everyday. I love the ability to customize the software to my needs for landscape estimating / material takeoffs specific calculations and formulas.

For example - I can build in a formula that allows me to highlight a landscape bed area and the software, after properly configured, will calculate any number of components associated with that area - landscape fabric, bed area, soil volume, mulch volume, soil conditioner, etc. The free tutorial is a big help!


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Sieverding (Apr 25, 2012)

M_Landes said:


> I use it everyday. I love the ability to customize the software to my needs for landscape estimating / material takeoffs specific calculations and formulas.
> 
> For example - I can build in a formula that allows me to highlight a landscape bed area and the software, after properly configured, will calculate any number of components associated with that area - landscape fabric, bed area, soil volume, mulch volume, soil conditioner, etc. The free tutorial is a big help!


I second this comment. Love it!


----------



## levelfinishing (Jul 2, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I have used it for years and I love it. Take advantage of the free one on one training session they offer. I have used it for drywall and framing projects up to $5,000,000.
> 
> On large multi-story projects with similar floor plans the overlay is priceless. I would recommend a powerful computer for overlays. I had one built to run it for about $550.


Hello,

But how to get training and if somebody want to learn about this software?


----------



## Gypsos (Nov 23, 2011)

levelfinishing said:


> Hello,
> 
> But how to get training and if somebody want to learn about this software?


I would recommend contacting planswift directly. They offer a two week trial with a free one on one training session.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

I hear there is something far better out there thats gonna change everything so I wouldnt waste my time with it


----------



## levelfinishing (Jul 2, 2012)

do you have any idea that where outside ....we get the training 





iDAHOchris said:


> I hear there is something far better out there thats gonna change everything so I wouldnt waste my time with it


----------



## Gypsos (Nov 23, 2011)

levelfinishing said:


> do you have any idea that where outside ....we get the training


I used planswift for about three years and I found it much easier to work with than similar products from competitors. 

My biggest like is the customer support. I was on my own with quick bid and onscreen take off. 

Many of the tech support guys I dealt with had been estimators in the past so they understood what I was doing and they would show me how to do something when I ran into a problem. 

Ultimately you have to do what is best for you, but I would at least try the the free trial so you can make an educated decision.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

We use it and it works great, lots of learning, but its worth the money as i can do plans very quickly


----------



## FCDrywall (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Help, I Need Feedback On PlanSwift Estimating Package?*

Hello all. I am a newbie here. 

In regard to the current question. I'm not using Plan Soft but I recently purchased On-Screen Takeoff and Quick Bid and find the applications very robust and thorough. A bit of a learning curve but the support and training packages is very helpful.


----------



## jackson27 (Feb 1, 2011)

I downloaded the PlanSwift trial last year and got an email today with a *$100 coupon*. Sometimes it pays to hold off... Not bad!

But I had to use this link to get the $100 off.

http://www.planswift.com/requesttrial/?AID=1747

Coupon: GG100

Not sure if I am supposed to share that, but I went ahead and bought it so if someone else does, let us know if it still works.

Oh, last year they did not have the different modules. That's what sold me on it this time.

Just thought I would chime in since I too wanted to know what others think.


----------



## Ted Huges (Dec 27, 2014)

*Planswift sucks*



jmfcon said:


> Hello all, newbie here:
> 
> Is anybody using PLAN SWIFT ESTIMATING SOFTWARE? Does it really live upto the hype? Can it handle major COMMERCIAL DRYWALL and mid size GC jobs ranging from 1/2 to 4 million - (I doubt I will find all the limitations on my own during the 14 day trial)
> 
> ...


Planswifts software is overpriced and not nearly as accurate as oncenter, the techs have little idea how to help there are glitches in every release, I’ve had to reload planswift 5 times losing costly estimates, you want cheap software planswift is the place to get it, I would avoid planswift like the plague.


----------

